# Need to reterminate the other end of this cable ...



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That is dyslexic 568B, they have it backwards. It's OK in this case. 

You have reterminate it the same way it is now, i.e. do it reverse order, don't correct this end and leave the other end reverse. That will not work.


----------



## the_damn (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks splatz. I forgot to mention, I believe the other end is terminated correctly. I tested continuity with a tester that cycles through the 8 wires (one at a time) and one end of the tool was going backwards. I.e. one end cycled 1-8, the other cycled 8-1.

Looks like the best thing to do would be reterminate this end with standard 568B! Thanks!!


----------



## HitDaLights (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks like you could re-terminate the other one in the backround there as well, if you have a bunch of RJ45 ends that is. If not for the reversed order, at least for getting the jacket in the connector for some strain-relief, good gawd.


----------

